# Union University?



## JoyFullMom (Jul 24, 2009)

No really, quit laughing! 

I know this is a SBC school, but it has recently come to my attention that there is a strong reformed presence on campus, amongst both faculty and students. This may come in part to the fact that a PCA church meets there on Sundays. 

I was told that a chapel last semester was about proper worship of God from a biblical reformed perspective. 

So, does anyone here have any knowledge about this school? It is a little over an hour from home. I have a dd graduating 2010 and wanting to pursue piano. Other *reformed* colleges are too far for her taste.

Thanks!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not sure it's a good school for studying piano. You'll have to investigate that. As to the school, it's one of the best...certainly In my humble opinion the best SBC college. I know for sure that there faculty and staff who are 5-pointers. I personally know them. 

I'll say this, if I were going to college or if I had a young person heading to college, this would be at the top of the list.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jul 24, 2009)

My knowledge is seriously limited, however, I worked in Jackson TN last year and attended Covenant Presbyterian which met at Union. The school was leaning reformed from what I could tell and I had a chance to fellowship with Dr Bruce Wares daughter and she was extremely friendly and edifying.

All that said, I am unsure if I would attend, but it was a very healing time for me in an otherwise dark point in my life.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 24, 2009)

Im going to pm you about this - I have a friend from Tennessee (who I think I mentioned) who has some knowledge about Union and I know she'd be happy so share her knowledge. I'm leaving my internet access soon, so I'll get back to you after the weekend.


----------



## augustine_dad (Jul 30, 2009)

JoyFullMom,

I'm a new user here, and wanted to affirm the good things said here about Union University. I will message you privately with more details.


----------



## Albatross (Jul 30, 2009)

I went to the satellite Campus here in Memphis for my Master's. There wasn't much vocal integration of faith and studies (not that I was expecting it) so I'm not certain on the number of reformed teachers. It wouldn't surprise me if there were some on staff.

Side Note: Their Jackson campus seems to always be in the news for tornadoes.....not that this should discourage you or your daughter. Thankfully, there have never been serious injuries and the new dorms that I saw in the newsletter are very nice.


----------



## Tripel (Jul 30, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> Other *reformed* colleges are too far for her taste.
> 
> Thanks!



How far is "too far"? Belhaven College in Jackson, MS is under 3 hours away.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 31, 2009)

My wife attended nursing school at Union, and quite honestly had the worst year of her life (spiritually speaking) while there. Obviously each person's experience can be different, but she found her classmates to be insincere and in general lived a very worldly lifestyle. Believe me, she's not the judgmental type, so I don't take such sentiments lightly coming from her.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 31, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> My wife attended nursing school at Union, and quite honestly had the worst year of her life (spiritually speaking) while there. Obviously each person's experience can be different, but she found her classmates to be insincere and in general lived a very worldly lifestyle. Believe me, she's not the judgmental type, so I don't take such sentiments lightly coming from her.



What year was she there?


----------



## JoyFullMom (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you Mason. I went to a Christian college as well so I know how you can expect one thing and be disillusioned by what you find. 

We have told our dd to expect nothing more or less than humanity wherever she goes and to be pleasantly surprised when the Lord blesses her with a true brother/sister in the Lord. 

One of her other top options is a state University...can't get any more worldly than that! In many ways, I think it refreshing to be in a *what you see is what you get* situation rather than what you described. 

I hope you don't feel I am making *light* of what you shared, not at all! Just saying that, yes, it can be a real issue and one we are trying to prepare her for.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 31, 2009)

Both my brother and I attended Memphis. I'm currently in law school there. My wife and her whole family thus far have attended there, and I expect her little brother will also. 

It's honestly not a bad school. In some ways, I'd say it's a very good school. One thing it has going for it is that it's a commuter school so one is not "stuck" on campus, having to either participate in general craziness or sit in their dorm room alone. There's plenty to do and it's easy to choose who you hang out with. 

Another plus is Reformed University Fellowship is very successful on campus. Samuel Husband is the minister and he's a great guy, used to be my nieghbor. There's a decent amount of Reformed folk circulating on campus. 

Another plus is the music program is very good. One of the RUF guys is in the orchastra and his father (who may be a believer too?) is a big time PhD in the music department. My little brother-in-law is also minoring in music I think. He's been in and currently is a part of the University's pop band Sound Fusion and loves it. 

Is the school "Christian"? No. Is it a good state school? Yep.

-----Added 7/31/2009 at 01:00:59 EST-----

Also, what is "dd"? I'm confused by the acronym.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry! dd- daughter...*darling* daughter to be exact  

NOT my work...learned it online

THanks for the Memphis info


----------



## Albatross (Jul 31, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Another plus is Reformed University Fellowship is very successful on campus. Samuel Husband is the minister and he's a great guy, used to be my nieghbor. There's a decent amount of Reformed folk circulating on campus.



Very good point. I was heavily involved in RUF at both universities I attended. As far as benefiting from a reformed presence on campus, it ranks up there (possibly outranks, in my mind) with the potential benefits of a reformed staff member.

In 14 years, when my children start looking at colleges, I hope their choice has a RUF ministry.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Jul 31, 2009)

I have heard good things about RUF. There is a large group at Ole Miss as well.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 31, 2009)

ivan said:


> coldsilvermoon said:
> 
> 
> > my wife attended nursing school at union, and quite honestly had the worst year of her life (spiritually speaking) while there. Obviously each person's experience can be different, but she found her classmates to be insincere and in general lived a very worldly lifestyle. Believe me, she's not the judgmental type, so i don't take such sentiments lightly coming from her.
> ...



2005-2006


----------



## lautensack (Sep 15, 2009)

Joy Full Mom,
I attended Union University from 2006-2009 graduating with a Bachelors degree in Philosophy. A few things to note is that the school is not reformed, though it does have some Calvinistic professors and students, including most of the Christian Studies professors. They do have a pretty stellar music department and a Top notch College of Christian Studies, basically a training grounds for many students headed to SBTS and Beeson. Also it is an accredited University and not a bible college which is another selling point. As to the worldliness charge it is true there are many non-Christians on campus. Students are not required to sign a statement of faith or even be an adherent to Christendom. Not to defend the actions of worldliness that exist within the campus but, at least from my experience and others I know, most "Christian" colleges and universities suffer from the same problem, though perhaps less prevalent in smaller schools. The school is great for academics and music however if you are looking for a highly sheltered place to send your daughter this school might not be the place for you.


----------

